
Covid-19 Vaccine Generates Antibodies and T-Cells in Phase I Trial - lowmemcpu
https://www.biospace.com/article/astrazeneca-s-early-covid-19-vaccine-data-show-a-double-defense-against-the-virus/
======
bobblywobbles
This is promising news, nothing for certain, but promising. Thanks for
sharing.

------
lowmemcpu
The Full title did not fit, so I did my best to make it fit. Here it is:

"Report: AstraZeneca's COVID-19 Vaccine Generates Antibodies and T-Cells
Against the Virus in Phase I Trial"

